# Test Drive Unlimited



## hsr (Apr 17, 2008)

//-Start File Transmission ASCII-//
vBulletin Posting Bot

<| ############INTRODUCTION############ |>

It has been quite a long time writing this review so i am writing an introduction, though it isn't quite a one.
Okay, first off, how i got this game (luckly not rapidshare material).
I got the info of this game from my dear cousin. He had downloaded it from rapidshare. well, you can't blame him, blame Atari !
I couldin't get it to me because i had no portable device, only my bro's phone which had a mere 512 mb.
The next day, a friend of mine, asked me to go with him to some gadjet shopping for his store (literally, his father's).
I accompanied him to one of the gadget stores in our neighbouring town.
As he was busy dealing with bills, i looked a glance at the games that was hanging on the walls.
NFS Prostreet..., Crysis, dawn of war, Time shift, Hitman Blood money, Far cry, and some that i haven't heard about.
When i asked him what was the price, he said Rs 145/- for each !!! Good heavens! Piracy! Blah!
Disappointed, i haven't any money, went back home.
When i reached home, another friend of mine who had been in Australia for a tour with his uncle was smiling and standing.
He had a small pack. Big enough to hold 2 DVD covers. After formal greetings, he handed over me some swees and the pack he was holding.
He asked me to open it. I unwrapped the cover and found that it had the original version of TestDrive UL and CRYSIS !
What the heck? 6K for free?No way, i asked why he gave me that. He said that it was his pleasure. After his depature, i popped the dvd into
my drive. Blam there goes my friend. It was a fake, true pirated copy. Bit angry, i decided to test drive testdrive unlimited.
So here it goes.........


Ps. Game experience may not vary in future ! 


The installation was quite a weary procedure, though it had a repeating bad sound clip !
After installing, i had to do the illegal stuff, cracking... okay, now you can blame me.
I double clicked the small icon in my desktop saying "Launch Test Drive Unlimited".
Blam.... The traditional Atari logo..... blam... a HD logo popping beneath it.
Off goes my monitor... Eden games logo..... I pressed enter key, fading intro...
My monitor became angry, it "auto adjusted itself for the low-res".
I created my profile, Buster, and went to options to configure graphics..
I would personally recomend using the following config..
Res: 1280x(according to monitor/3d card type)
Detail:high
AA:2x

That's all, leave it or if you have a 8800 SLI, change it to maximum 

The game starts with some guys and hot babes  waiting in an aircraft boarding area..
At the passport inspection, you get to choose the character you will stick to...
I chose the negro, coz he is somewhat geeky!
ya, all the other movies, junk...
You arrive at honolulu @ hawai.
Get to choose a rent vehicle... audi, Slr... but bigger the heavier, look for the rent amount. best, you take it for the less time rent coz it is only
needed for small time.... And there starts the game......

I am sorry that i can't write a walkthrough for this game coz it is too long. it has been 10 days now that i have finished the game.Thank god, i have
no broadband. Otherwise i would have written about it also....


If you want a walkthrough and you are so desperate, head to w_w.cheatbook.de and search...

Hope someone like my article, after all, it is worth a penny!


//-End File Transmission-//
vBulletin Posting Bot


----------



## Faun (Apr 17, 2008)

lol...the gift was really not worth


----------



## hsr (Apr 18, 2008)

Ya.... Hopin he gives me sometin worthy !!


----------



## harisanker_r (May 23, 2008)

Moderators, my ^^ account is not working! i used password reset and got harisanker_r instead of hari_sanker_r !!!!!


----------



## Raaabo (May 23, 2008)

You registered in Nov 2006 with the username harisanker_r, with email address A, and then probably forgot to activate your membership. You then registered in Feb 2007 again as hari_sanker_r using email address B. You are using email address A to try and reset the password, which it did, but for the wrong username.

It's a case of PEBKAC, not VBulletin's fault!

Raaabo


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 24, 2008)

Raaabo said:


> You registered in Nov 2006 with the username harisanker_r, with email address A, and then probably forgot to activate your membership. You then registered in Feb 2007 again as hari_sanker_r using email address B. You are using email address A to try and reset the password, which it did, but for the wrong username.
> 
> It's a case of PEBKAC, not VBulletin's fault!
> 
> Raaabo


wait a sec, how come guest user is allowed to post here ?
I thought this forum no longer supported guest users ?


----------



## ico (May 24, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> wait a sec, how come guest user is allowed to post here ?
> I thought this forum no longer supported guest users ?


How has he posted as a guest??

He got the password of his old username, and posted through that old ID.....harisanker_r 

Now, I think Raaabo has deleted it.......


----------



## hsr (May 24, 2008)

@ gaga that's the right thing, you've got something of a big head, not yet it to be literally, though your answer is quite right!


----------

